# Problem mit Netgear MR814



## feidlc (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich muss bei einem Freund den o. g. Wireless Router einrichten.

vorhanden sind  
- eine PC mit Netzwerkkarte und eine Fritz ISDN Karte
- ein Laptop mit einer Wireless Card. 

Wenn ich die MR814 an den PC anschliesse und 192.168.0.2 eingebe, um die Einstellungen durchzuführen will der PC eine Verbindung aufbauen, das gleiche passiert beim Laptop.

Wenn  ich den MR814 aber mit  meinem  Laptop (mit Netzwerkkarte) verbinde, funktioniert alles und ich kann die Einstellungen durchführen. Ich kann ins Internet ohne Problem.

Danach schliesse den PC an den MR814 , aber ich komme nicht ins Internet. Der PC will wieder eine Verbindung aufbauen....

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? 
oder was habe ich vergessen? 

Welche Einstellungen muss ich auf jeden Fall im Router machen?
und welche auf dem Laptop (mit wireless card)

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Feidlc


----------



## Sinac (12. Juli 2004)

Sind PC, Laptop und Router denn im gleichen Subnet?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Maximodo (12. Juli 2004)

Verbindung aufbauen? Über die Fritz Card? Hmm wenn du deine IP wie ich mir mal denke per DHCP vom Router beziehst solltest du in den
InternetExplorer->Extras->Internetoptionen->Verbindungen
bei VPN/DFÜ Verbindung "makieren" nur wählen wenn keine Netzwerkverbindung besteht oder nie wählen. Unter Lan Einstellungen alle "Häckchen" entfernen.


----------

